# New Kit advice for noob



## RBoy (7/8/16)

Hey everyone.

Since my SO has been stinky free for a about 3 months - i thought it will be a good idea to get him a new kit for our anniversary at the end of the month. He currently uses the Joyetech Ego AIO. 

The other day he tested out the RX200s and I could see his eyes going all sparkly. So, that is the mod I'm going for. I have no experience with any other vapes apart from the iJust2 that I'm using - so i need some help.

Can anyone please point out decent chargers, tanks, batteries from personal experience before i go shopping. Budget not an issue (within reason obviously).

Flavour, then clouds are the preference. Also, no DIY - he will burn the house down.

Thanks guys

Rb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/16)

RBoy said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Since my SO has been stinky free for a about 3 months - i thought it will be a good idea to get him a new kit for our anniversary at the end of the month. He currently uses the Joyetech Ego AIO.
> 
> ...



Rx200s is a really nice mod.
Personally there is a new version coming out soon with option to use either dual or tripple batteries . ( i would wait for that version.)
If you are stripped for time i would probably get the smok h-priv 220w.

Tank- if you looking for flavour you gonna have to go the rta route- ive heard great things of Coil Arts Mage Rta.
Or something like a moonshot 22.

Charger- get yourself the nitecore D4 charger.

Batterys- Samsung 30Q batteries will work wonders on both the rx and hpriv.

If you need any other help shout out
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/16)

Oh yea then dont forget to grab yourself some cotton and wire..

Cotton- cotton bacon v2 has been my preference of late but organic cotton will work well too (not such a major diffrence)

Wire- i assume your SO hasnt dabbed into coil building so grab yourself some pre made claptons and you good to go.


----------



## RichJB (7/8/16)

RBoy, the Nitecore I4 or D4 chargers will be fine. The D4 is a bit fancier but the I4 will also do the job perfectly. You will want to get six batteries of the same type: LG HG2, Samsung 25R or Samsung 30Q are all recommended and quite widely available. Split them into two sets of three, an A and a B set. Always use the set together, with A in the mod while B charges and vice versa.

I'm not sure what tank to recommend as I mostly rebuild my coils. If you don't want him to go the DIY route then you have much fewer options, especially in terms of flavour.


----------



## Raees Sayed (7/8/16)

If you isn't going the rebuildable route, I would suggest an aspire cleito. It has good flavour and good vapour production. Used it on my vtc mini at 45w and it's awesome


----------



## Raees Sayed (7/8/16)

Raees Sayed said:


> If you isn't going the rebuildable route, I would suggest an aspire cleito. It has good flavour and good vapour production. Used it on my vtc mini at 45w and it's awesome


He not you*


----------



## RBoy (8/8/16)

Good morning everyone.

Thank you so much for all the help. When we got our current Vapes - he was very dismissive of the DIY idea. So for now, I'll have to go the 'pre-build' route.... until he can atleast change a light bulb 

Thanks again! Ya'll great.


----------



## RBoy (13/8/16)

Update:

So, after much thought - and several youtube videos later. I bought the following:

He is getting an Rx200s with an ijoy limitless plus. Also got a sleeve for the mod, cool little tool kit, bunch of batteries, charger, wire and cotton for our anniversary. Juice wise he got a bottle of Trinity, creamy clouds and pb3. I think it is a pretty neat gift 

The best part is.... I ordered he above for me too. Just in case he forgets our anniversary.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

